# Employment & Visit Visa help



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

I am flying to Dubai next week to live and work and my company gave me a list of documents I needed to provide them with so they could begin processing my *'entry permit/visa'*. I have provided them with this a couple of weeks ago and now I assume they are prosessing it however I haven't really heard much on it since.

Should I expect some kind of employment visa before I travel so I can present it at the airport, is that what an entry permit is?? Or do I just simply enter on a normal visit visa? I got the impression you can't work on a visit visa but I start my new job on the 1st May..

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, you should get an employment visa, which would entitle you to work legally.

Have you tried contacting your employer for an update? It actually takes a couple of weeks to get your first employment visa, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. An update from your employer will however put your mind at rest.

I moved out here in 2008 and got my visa literally a few days before I was due to fly out, by which time I was also a nervous wreck.


----------



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for your reply and advice. Yes I am going to contact my employer.
What if I don't get one in time, can I enter on a visit visa?
Also what do I have to do differently on an employment visa? I've read you have to be taken to a seperate room to be interviewede before you are allowed through.. Is that really true??


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hayze123 said:


> I am flying to Dubai next week to live and work and my company gave me a list of documents I needed to provide them with so they could begin processing my *'entry permit/visa'*. I have provided them with this a couple of weeks ago and now I assume they are prosessing it however I haven't really heard much on it since.
> 
> Should I expect some kind of employment visa before I travel so I can present it at the airport, is that what an entry permit is?? Or do I just simply enter on a normal visit visa? I got the impression you can't work on a visit visa but I start my new job on the 1st May..
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


if they are doing what they have said they are doing that means your employment visa is under process. They will get a piece of paper (entry permit) which they can mail to you, and you will be able to enter the country on that. Once you are in the country, you will gte your medical test done, and the proper visa will be stuck/stamped on your passport. 
A LOT of people do enter the country on a visit visa, while their resident visa is under process. I am not entirely sure about the legality, but if you have such a visit visa with a letter from the employer stating that your resident visa is under process, you can get a bank account, and a utilities (electricity/water) connection (so not illegal as well I guess)


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hayze123 said:


> I've read you have to be taken to a seperate room to be interviewede before you are allowed through.. Is that really true??


They probe you as well.
NO ! could have happened in a specific instance, but this is not usual


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The PROs at my company get those who are entitled to visit visas on entry to enter on one of those then sort out the employment visa once they are here. 

Not sure that's how its meant to be done but have never heard of any problems. Immigration just put a visa adjustment stamp in the passport once the visa is issued. That's how my visa was dealt with and I had no issues.

If your passport means you need a visa before travelling then you should get the employer to issue the visa receipt for you to collect a temporary visa at the airport on arrival. You will need the receipt for the airline so they will let you travel.


----------



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

rsinner said:


> if they are doing what they have said they are doing that means your employment visa is under process. They will get a piece of paper (entry permit) which they can mail to you, and you will be able to enter the country on that. Once you are in the country, you will gte your medical test done, and the proper visa will be stuck/stamped on your passport.
> A LOT of people do enter the country on a visit visa, while their resident visa is under process. I am not entirely sure about the legality, but if you have such a visit visa with a letter from the employer stating that your resident visa is under process, you can get a bank account, and a utilities (electricity/water) connection (so not illegal as well I guess)


Thanks! So basically an employment visa is the same as a residency visa? Except you need a medical exam to get residency.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hayze123 said:


> Thanks! So basically an employment visa is the same as a residency visa? Except you need a medical exam to get residency.


For all practical purposes your are absolutely correct


----------



## dbxsoul (Oct 14, 2008)

"Originally Posted by hayze123 
Thanks! So basically an employment visa is the same as a residency visa? Except you need a medical exam to get residency. 

For all practical purposes your are absolutely correct”

Not entirely correct:

There are two separate issues here. One is eligibility to work in the UAE (issuing of a Labour Card), the other is Residency (and issuing of a residence permit).

Labour is handled by the Department of Labour, while residency and sponsorship is handled by the Department of Immigration and Naturalization - two separate divisions of government.

The company you are going to be working for needs to apply for labour approval prior to employing you, on your arrival you need to furnish all attested original educational qualifications, you are then required to undergo a medical, you then sign a formal English/ Arabic labour contract; once this process is complete the Department of Immigration takes over and processes a Residency application - culminating in a Residency Visa being added to your passport. The Department of Labour issues you with a Labour Card. Some of the (two) processes can run concurrently. 

Your employer can apply for an employment visa prior to your arrival; this means that you would enter the country on this and not on a visit visa. This visa is only valid for 30 days in which you employer needs to secure both a labour card and residency permit for you. This is the safer option from a work perspective as you can basically start immediately as your papers are under process. 

Working on a visit visa will only land you in crap if you or the employer is caught.

In any case, why worry about hurrying to get here, the employer is responsible for the paperwork and not the employee - I'm also assuming that they will be paying for you to get here. Simply wait for the visa and the ticket and don't stress about it.

It can take time to process - depends on the type and size of company you are going to be working for... most things take time here


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

*Visa*

Hi

People really do complicate things.

1 It is standard for British passport holders to arrive here on a visit visa pending their emplyment visa.
2 Your company needs your attested education certificate to apply for a visa unless its a free zone company. They may be waiting for you to get here to attest it.
3 Once your employment visa is ready your company can adjust your status without leaving the country.

PM me if you want more help.

Kind regards

Dominic


----------

